
Create your first algo trading strategy with Arcade Trader and Alpaca - cryptoeu
https://medium.com/@arcade_trader/algorithmic-trading-for-beginners-part-1-d6589d4beb05
======
levered2019
I am big fan of Alpaca. More people should know about it!

